# Looking For A Good Read



## NightWolf714 (Jul 10, 2009)

Not sure if I should post this here or over at The Writer's Bloc, so I decided to pick one. Man, the forum areas overlap horribly. >_<

I'm looking for some good stories to read. Specifically, I was hoping that someone knew of good D/s stories. Loving Dom type, not evil Dom. Not necessarily sadistic stories either. I seem to have trouble finding loving D/s stories. 

Something along the lines of this is what I'm looking for, although it doesn't have to be adult in nature. (Bonus points to anyone who finds a nonadult one!)
http://www.yiffstar.com/?pid=11826 (NSFW)

Please and thank you people.


----------



## JosephRaszagal (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I can shamelessly advertise a few things that I wrote; fortunately, they're of the same material that you're looking for, sporting plenty of dom/sub couples. It's all adult, through and through, so I suppose I missed the bonus points lol. Oh well, hope you enjoy:

The Gift of Godhood
http://www.anthrostar.com/?pid=88458

Love's Battlefield Volume 2 - Betrayal and Blackmail, Lust and Love
http://www.anthrostar.com/?pid=81079


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yays! Thanks. And you still get bonus points for being the first to point out some new stuff for me. ^_^


----------

